# supreme fx II



## Ronan (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok this card came with with new mother board The Asus P5E

Im running vista (32Bit) and when i try to intall the driver for this i get this message

*the audio driver files do not support your computer hardware*

I have the Asus EN8800Gt (512mb)
Giel Ultra 800mhz ddr2 Ram (2x1Gb)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
Supreme FxII Sound card ((wont let me install driver))
Benq 22" FP222W screen
If you wanna know anyother details please feel free to ask here or email me 

Thanks

Ronan


----------

